# WTF



## ThatGuy (May 1, 2009)

I got 2 OLL skips and 3 T perms within a few minutes of each other. I'm confused.


----------



## Ellis (May 1, 2009)

okay. your point?


----------



## byu (May 1, 2009)

His point is that it keeps getting lucky.


----------



## Ellis (May 1, 2009)

It happens....

I had a non-rolling average of 5 with 3 PLL skips. And also another non-rolling average of 5 with four of the same J-perms. I didn't make a thread about it though.


----------



## Sa967St (May 1, 2009)

why should you be confused? stuff like this happens, I once had 5 N perms in a row.


----------



## byu (May 1, 2009)

The same N perms?


----------



## qazefth (May 1, 2009)

I once solve with 5 PLL skips in a row.


----------



## cmhardw (May 1, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> I got 2 OLL skips and 3 T perms within a few minutes of each other. I'm confused.



Looking at your 38.xx average from the weekly competition I will assume your "few minutes" was about 10 minutes. I figure with scrambling time and inspection time that each solve from scrambling to completion might take 70 seconds. That means I will assume you did roughly 8 solves in that time. This might be wrong, but bear with me here.

Doing 8 solves, and seeing the results you saw, has a probability of:
(8 C 3) * (8 C 2) * (1/216)^2 * (215/216)^6 * (1/18)^3 * (17/18)^5 = 0.0004%

So yes I agree, that is pretty lucky!

Chris


----------



## Robert-Y (May 1, 2009)

I've only ever had one LL skip and that was on Ryan Heise's cube simulator


----------



## teller (May 1, 2009)

I think the point is that it's not obvious that it does happen. I remember back when I was playing poker how awful the runs could be sometimes...we don't tend to complain as much when it all goes our way--we're more likely to attribute that to our own skill when in fact probability just rolls one way or another in clumps sometimes. If you flip a coin enough times, you'll get 10 heads in a row, for sure.


----------



## nitrocan (May 1, 2009)

I've had 7 or 8 PLL skips in 12 solves once.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 1, 2009)

I've had 2 LL skips in the past week alone..and I had my first LL skip probably 1 month or so ago..
1st LL skip: 10.xx
2nd LL skip: 9.09
3rd (yesterday): 7.89


----------



## MTGjumper (May 1, 2009)

I've had 3 OLL skips in an average of 5 once which has a probability of 5C3 * (1/216)^3 * (215/216)^2 = 0.000000985...
I hope I got that right =P


----------



## soccerking813 (May 1, 2009)

I once got sune and t-perm for last layer 4 or 5 times in a row. I didn't complain about it. 

You love it when these streaks are good, but you are ready to throw your cube away when they are bad.


----------



## Escher (May 1, 2009)

I've had a non AUF LL skip directly followed by a non AUF PLL skip, which I'm not too sure how to work out but I'm pretty sure that thats pretty lucky...


----------



## Waynilein (May 1, 2009)

I get PLL skips about 1/12 of the time, and U perms about 2/3 of the time... I'm so lucky, aren't I?

Oh oops, that's supposed to happen, I guess ZZ is just awesome like that.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 1, 2009)

qazefth said:


> I once solve with 5 PLL skips in a row.


1/1,934,917,632

Hard to believe. :/


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 1, 2009)

Ha.
I've gotten 3 LL skips so far, maybe 5 OLL, and 30 PLL


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 1, 2009)

about 80% of the OLLs I get are either Sune or antiSune, and I get a J perm fairly often (the annoying thing is that I do an A perm for my first look)

funny thing, if others scramble for me the OLLs are more "random", and I get more Y perms


----------



## Ellis (May 1, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> qazefth said:
> 
> 
> > I once solve with 5 PLL skips in a row.
> ...



Those statistics aren't entirely accurate though.


----------



## Garmon (May 1, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> qazefth said:
> 
> 
> > I once solve with 5 PLL skips in a row.
> ...


Maybe he knows more than one algorithm for the same case which premutes differently.


----------



## spdcbr (May 1, 2009)

You are one lucky dude.


----------



## IamWEB (May 2, 2009)

Almost all of my T-Perms require a U2 AUF after I do them.


----------



## shelley (May 2, 2009)

R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' L' U L

Now they don't


----------



## Kian (May 2, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> why should you be confused? stuff like this happens, I once had 5 N perms in a row.



That is an FML moment if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Anthony (May 2, 2009)

shelley said:


> R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' L' U L
> 
> Now they don't



Hmm.. I've never seen that algorithm before. Does anyone actually use it in their solves?


----------



## qqwref (May 2, 2009)

I've used it in solves. It's a cool alg.


----------



## Faz (May 2, 2009)

Me too. 10char


----------

